# Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park Cigar Review - Decent and mild



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Cut nice held a good ash nice smoke very mild , I consider it a very mild smoke great for just relaxing

Read the full review here: Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park Cigar Review - Decent and mild


----------

